# I have a new baby Fantial!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

But mom and dad won't let me see him yet. He's about 8 days old. 2 of the 3 new fantails I got last fall paired up. Dad is black, mom is dun. They won't get off him and get upset if I get too close so I don't want to disturb them.
Pictures soon I hope


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!
Waiting for the pics.

Reti


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congratulations 

Just out of curiosity, the pair was sitting on one egg only ?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Just out of curiosity, the pair was sitting on one egg only ?


They had 2, only 1 hatched.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Mom and Dad are being very protective, but I got a small peak today. Too cute!
All pin feathers right now but looks to be black with some white. Getting big though, harder for them to hide him


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww. Baby fantails are so cute! Especially when their tiny fans start coming in!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEEE HAAAW, WAYNETTE!!

*CONGRATULATIONS !!* to the proud parents and YOU!

Can't wait to see pictures!! And, yes, we know all about those protective parents! Wing Fus and Beak Strikes galore!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

When I do the evening feeding, Mom's on and she's a little more intimidated and nervous when I peak. She'll lean a bit so I can see him a little.
Morning feedings, Dad's on duty and he means business! He sits firmly, covering him completely and gives me the evil eye as if to say "don't even think about it lady"


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Black with some White will be tooooo cute


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

did you get a good look when you banded him?, here "mom and dad" have to let me see the youngin, to get the band on. good thing Im pretty quick at it now.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> did you get a good look when you banded him?, here "mom and dad" have to let me see the youngin, to get the band on. good thing Im pretty quick at it now.


Why'd you have to ask that? I don't band my birds  There just pets.


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

*Congratulations*

Hope You get close soon, those fantails are beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Why'd you have to ask that? I don't band my birds  There just pets.


I would band them if I was you but thats just me , it does help one to keep track of whos who with just a look of the color band on their leg and it sort of gives them an identification too.. bands are so cheap and I always have it in the back of my mind as to the what if one of my birds gets lost and someone finds it it would have that better chance of finding its way back to me even thou I have yet to ever get one back that went missing theres always that first time right  oh and just so you know all my birds are just pets all 200 of them


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I get snap-on bands from Foy's, with personalized labels with my name and phone number.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I would band them if I was you but thats just me , it does help one to keep track of whos who with just a look of the color band on their leg and it sort of gives them an identification too.. bands are so cheap and I always have it in the back of my mind as to the what if one of my birds gets lost and someone finds it it would have that better chance of finding its way back to me even thou I have yet to ever get one back that went missing theres always that first time right  oh and just so you know all my birds are just pets all 200 of them


200 
I know, and I can't tell you how many times I have gone thru Foy's catalog to purchase some snap on's with my phone #. And I will, but it just seems everytime I get ready to order them - something else comes up that takes the funds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Here he/she is!*










And here's mom and dad-









Dad (black) just got out of the bath!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Why'd you have to ask that? I don't band my birds  There just pets.


why did I ask? did I?...lol.. just thought all folks banded their birds, pets or not..as the reasons lakota said. most important is if one does a flyer, someone can find where he belongs.. we have seen it over and over on this site, lost bird no band, no way to find it's home or for you to find your bird if someone posted it. or if something changed in your life (God for bid) and needed to find some homes, people like banded birds to show their year hatched and have a number to keep track of. you can buy seemless bands that are put on the babies ,10 bands at a time it is about 4 bucks and worth every penny. I think all new babies should have a seemless band on, but that is just my opinion and you know what people say about those...lol... lovely youngin by the way!!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*babies*

Toooo cute, I somehow get the feeling you will be having many more this year. >Kevin


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Judging by the parents, this cute little one is gonna be a beauty!! 

AND, how well fed! Great parents!

Many thanks for the pictures, Waynette!

Looking forward to more!

Love and Hugs
Shi 

P.S. I believe in bands too...for the reasons mentioned


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What a cutie pie
Daryl


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

babys are awesome and fantails are the cutest with their little tails .. just wish I had the room and money to have babys every year but Im so full that the only babys I get are opps babys now lol ..I still think bands are an important part of raising pigeons thou hehe


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think its going to have white flights and may be a line of white in the neck also


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> I think its going to have white flights and may be a line of white in the neck also


I think your right.
The back is definitely white, the tip of his beak is white, and the tips of his "itty bitty tail" are white also.
Not sure if he's going to be black or not. Mom is dun check.









I love watching them and trying to guess the color


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> babys are awesome and fantails are the cutest with their little tails .. just wish I had the room and money to have babys every year but Im so full that the only babys I get are opps babys now lol ..I still think bands are an important part of raising pigeons thou hehe


 I know, I know. My bad - I keep putting it off.
I'll roll my coins and get right on it


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's pretty with a big mouth and maybe it will look like you its second MaMa..c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

not meaning you have a big mouth----just the birdie....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I always wonder how they braid those pretty tails and someday I going to find out when I go to the bird shows---Do you braid yours---and they are very beautiful birds--yours are beautiful in the picture---that check on is stunning---as well as the one who just had a bath..thanks for sharing....c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

c.hert said:


> I always wonder how they braid those pretty tails and someday I going to find out when I go to the bird shows---Do you braid yours---and they are very beautiful birds--yours are beautiful in the picture---that check on is stunning---as well as the one who just had a bath..thanks for sharing....c.hert


I never braided the tails. The 3 new fantails tails aren't as nice as my saddles, but I'll work on that!
Thanks, I love mom's coloring too  and I always wanted a "black"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I love the black ones too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love them all. Im a new fantail "owner" and really wonder why I waited so long... they are lovely cute as a button birds... just wish I could justify letting them hatch some babies!... I really do not want to crowd my birds. mine are on fake eggs now... oh how tempting for the next round! esp. with that pic.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I love them all. Im a new fantail "owner" and really wonder why I waited so long... they are lovely cute as a button birds... just wish I could justify letting them hatch some babies!... I really do not want to crowd my birds. mine are on fake eggs now... oh how tempting for the next round! esp. with that pic.....


Aww come on! You've got to let them raise at least one pair of babies.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Not impressed......*

With mom and dad's parenting skills!
I know alot of people's birds do this, but none of mine have ever done this.
Mom moved out and laid another egg in the box below - last week, when baby was only 2 weeks old  I was a nervous wreck (still am), checking baby all the time. Dad was doing ALL the work (this is a single baby). Went out to check on him at 4:30 this morning (just had a feeling), and baby is sitting in the nest box - all by himself! I can see the nest box from my window and I shine a flashlight out to make sure dad is with him at night to keep him warm, he is mostly feathered now though.
Last night is the 1st night dad didn't stay with him. I don't like that, I think I'm going to go take him out this morning and bring him inside with me.
Dad's been feeding him, but baby is starting to toddle over to the edge of the box when he's alone. The box is about 2 feet up off the ground and I don't want him falling out - he can't fly yet.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Good luck with the baby - it sure is way too cold for him to be on his own.

Hugh


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Have the parents ever had any other broods, or is this there first?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ur baby fantails r very cute.........hope they grow up well...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, I had this happen last year. It was only 40 degrees in the loft at the time, and the baby was 10 days old. Dad does most of the feeding anyway at this age, but I didn't like the fact that they were leaving him alone for hours at a time. They had started nesting again, and he was getting lost in the shuffle. Sometimes that happens for the first few days of the parents starting another nest. Usually Dad does get back to business eventually. Mine was up like over 5 feet high, and I was building a pile of straw on the floor under the box, just in case he fell out. On the day that he was left alone for like 6 hours, I brought him in and weaned him myself. Just made me too nervous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

sometimes if you take out the second round of eggs they will both go back to taking better care of the first round


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

yopigeonguy said:


> Have the parents ever had any other broods, or is this there first?


These are 2 new birds ( out of 3) that I got in December. Got them at a show, not banded, but said they were young birds. They look very young to me. I was surprised they paired up so fast.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I watched this morning after I fed and dad didn't go in to feed him, so I took him to work with me. Brought him home at lunch time and put him back in to see if dad would go to him - NOPE. So I brought him back in and am feeding him. He did start pecking at seeds this afternoon and took his first drink of water tonight  He's got a full crop and sound asleep.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

its good that you have an eye on the situation ,cant wait to see more pics as this one grows


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> its good that you have an eye on the situation ,cant wait to see more pics as this one grows


I'm not the greatest at guessing colors, but she (I think because someone told me once that hens just dip the tip of their beaks in water to drink, where cocks put their whole beak down in the water ) is mostly black. The flash on the camera makes her look lighter than what she really is. Chest, head, wings and tail are black. Her back is light gray with very little white. I'm thinking maybe "black check"?
I'm hoping the color experts can help with this.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

She looks great - healthy and bright. Lucky pigeon to have you.

Hugh


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Gnuretiree said:


> She looks great - healthy and bright. Lucky pigeon to have you.
> 
> Hugh


Thanks 
I always wanted to hand raise a fantail, so this is my 1st one.
It's usually homer and tumbler babies that I have to take inside. My saddle fantails are excellent, doting parents. I've never had to intervene with them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she will out grow that cage in just a few days....lol... what a cutie.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Aaawwww Waynette, your new baby is adorable! You are such a good Mom! She's (?) going to be a beauty!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How cute she is with that little fan tail.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*I'm a big kid now!*

But I don't want to go out into the loft! Mom took me out to visit and I was soooo scared, I jumped up into her lap and hid! 





































And I have no idea what color this is. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well hello, and nice to meet you. Do you have a name yet? I'm sure soon you will be in the loft making friends with the other birds. BTW, you're very pretty. Not sure of the color myself.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks a pretty one--looks like it has nail coloring on its pretty toes-have no idea the color-welcome aboard little one...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. It does look like it has nail polish on its nails. I hadn't even noticed that. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL, I didn't notice that either! I didn't paint them - really lol
No name yet, still trying to think of one. I'm not sure if its a he or she.
He/she's a sweetheart, fantail isn't that great - still not all grown in yet, but personality "plus"!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how cute and spoiled....as it should be!...lol...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would take out any pershes As you would get the tail more messed up. How catching the flights in the tail And resting the flights on the tail As you see its catching flights now. Which can pull the tail to one side cause a crooked tail Split the tail and cause the feather to grow turned. But its your choice


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, I didn't notice that either! I didn't paint them - really lol
> No name yet, still trying to think of one. I'm not sure if its a he or she.
> He/she's a sweetheart, fantail isn't that great - still not all grown in yet, but personality "plus"!!!


What a sweet little baby! I love those expressions!
And the toenail polish is very fancy too 

My "baby" fantail Twizzle has toenails like that. He's also got black "beakstick" and white "eyeliner" lol. I just love fantails - they're as sweet as they are pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are cute and sweet as well. Twizzle is a cute name.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How BIG you are now, not so little one anymore!

And, you sure are cute! 

So, Waynette, are you going to keep your little one in the house?

Let us know when you think of a name...perhaps something that can go for either a cock or hen...perhaps he/she will tell you what the name should be! Just listen carefully and the name will pop into your mind...

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang 

(Looks like a Blue Checker to me...if there is such a thing!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling youngster, Waynette! I have no clue about the color, but color it ADORABLE in my book!

Terry


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I really like the fantails, are they easy to keep?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rackerman said:


> I really like the fantails, are they easy to keep?


They are VERY easy to keep! They have sweet personalities. But what I like most is their "comical" behavior and with their big chests their kinda "clutsy" 
Their usually great parents - but this little guys mom left him early and just hatched 2 more babies. His dad has 2 hen's sitting and he goes back and forth 
These are 3 new birds I got last fall. I wanted to pair them up with my saddle's to see what I got for young - but they had different ideas!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love that baby stance!!!


Msfreebird said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Such a cute little baby!  Love the stance as well. And Shi was right, it is a blue check, which appears to have some bronzing on the chest (it'll more than likely moult out, unfortunately). The bronze makes them even prettier


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Such a cute little baby!  Love the stance as well. And Shi was right, it is a blue check, which appears to have some bronzing on the chest (it'll more than likely moult out, unfortunately). The bronze makes them even prettier


She's (?) such a sweety! She gets all excited when I go to feed and take her out - but doesn't want to fly yet, just cuddle 
Mom is Dun and dad is black. So where does the bronze come from?
They just hatched 2 more, bright yellow right now, so I can't wait to see what they'll be.
I'll post another picture when she changes color.
I got a black saddle from PattersonK that I'm hoping to pair her up with. His cage is beside hers, and he's just flirting away


----------

